#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Banteng spotted in Kuiburi National Park after 10 years of disappearance

## Mid

*Banteng spotted in  Kuiburi National Park after 10 years of disappearance*
Panita Norasing  

 

*BANGKOK,* 2 July 2010 (NNT) –  Kuiburi National Park Officials reported of a banteng spotted among a  herd of guars (Bos guarus) in the Kuiburi National Park located in  Prachuap Khiri Khan Province after 10 years disappearance from the site. 

“Banteng” in scientific name “Bos javanicus”, also known as Tembadua is a  species of wild cattle found in South East Asia. It is one of the  protected species in Thailand and is in endangered group. Such a  discovery of a banteng in the National Park therefore indicates the  fertility of the forest. 

Kuiburi National Park Head Bunlue Poonnin cited that 200 rai pineapple  plantations within the Park has been restored into a grassland in  response to His Majesty the King’s initiative , with 13 ponds dug as the  main food source of wild animals such as elephants, gaurs and bantengs.        

thainews.prd.go.th

----------


## jizzybloke

Bet they taste nice :Smile:

----------

